

An introduction to modern OpenGL - motter
http://duriansoftware.com/joe/An-intro-to-modern-OpenGL.-Chapter-1:-The-Graphics-Pipeline.html

======
Sharlin
OpenGL 2.0 isn't _particularly_ modern (released in 2004), but its featureset
is a good baseline if you want to make sure your application works on just
about any even remotely modern hardware.

I suppose the "modern" in the title refers to the fact that the tutorial
introduces vertex buffers and shaders right from the beginning, rather than
delving into antique cruft such as immediate mode and fixed-function pipeline.
This is indeed a good thing.

------
motter
Note that this is in several parts. All are well worth reading:

[http://duriansoftware.com/joe/An-intro-to-modern-
OpenGL.-Tab...](http://duriansoftware.com/joe/An-intro-to-modern-
OpenGL.-Table-of-Contents.html)

------
jodoherty
Personally, I like this one:

<http://www.arcsynthesis.org/gltut/>

------
willvarfar
So very necessary!

The internet is awash with _old_ _legacy_ OpenGL that is a bad example to
newcomers.

------
NelsonMinar
I would love a version of this tutorial written for WebGL.

------
scriptproof
The last version of Glut, 3.7 is from 1998, according to files dates. Is it
really usable?

~~~
exDM69
No, that version is not usable because the underlying API's (WGL and GLX) have
since updated and using that ancient version of GLUT will not allow you to use
OpenGL 3+ at all. There's also a bunch of other features introduced by WGL and
GLX API changes.

The original GLUT was written for an OpenGL book (IIRC, the red book) so that
the code examples wouldn't occupy so much space on paper. It wasn't probably
intended to be used for real applications at all.

------
DharmaSoldat
@NelsonMinar - I couldn't agree more. I'm currently learning OpenGL and having
a hell of a time putting it all together.

Thankfully I found a quick reference card for OpenGL 4.2, then I can see
what's core then extrapolate from there.

But yes there sure is a lot of schmutz out there.

